

Steve Jobs and Flash Get Personal - dwwoelfel
http://www.foxtrot.com/

======
kevinherron
Wow. It wasn't until reading this the second time I caught the reference to
Flash (the plugin). I feel silly.

------
zitterbewegung
Sad thing is that apple usually doesn't have a sense of humor. IIRC someone
actually got banned from the app store from critiquing apple.

~~~
protomyth
If you mean <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1205239> it was probably for
the chargebacks.

------
pronoiac
Permalink: <http://www.foxtrot.com/2010/03/03212010/>

